
All-in-one API documentation browser with offline mode and instant search - semanser
http://devdocs.io
======
mpeg
Thanks for this, I've been looking for something to use in long flights and
was resorting to building docs from source when available — this is much
better.

Might even take a look to see how hard it'd be to add Elm support to the
scraper.

